# log cabin



## lostdogie (Dec 1, 2006)

anyone know anything about this one ? its a log cabin on the roof embosed it says lutted's  (s.p. cough drops) ..............seen it on ebay felt i had to have it payed 100.00 for it so if anyone know if i got riped off or not let me know ................ 

 ps not sure of the exact size didnt have a tape or rule at the time of post maybe 10in wide 6in  deep and 8inches high not sure


----------



## annie44 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's some information for you...

http://www.glswrk-auction.com/mc20.htm


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 1, 2006)

I found a pink shard ( don't think it was SCA) of one of these in a TOC dump so I don't believe the part about anything other than clear being repro.


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree, I believe that there are several variations out there but as to whether or not which one is original and which one isn't is anyone's guess. I have been trying to research the very same thing, but only in cobalt blue. I have only seen one in the area that I live in and I am always on the hunt for little treasures of that sort. If there were reproductions out there whoever produced them didn't do it for very long because they are scarce.


----------



## lostdogie (Dec 2, 2006)

lol back to where i started . i do agree that if someone did reproduce these thay didnt do many at all . ive never seen another one at auction before . who knos i only paid 100.00 for it and its a great looking peice of class work . thanks for the replys guys


----------

